# New Horse/New Home in the Big Woods



## Jstrain1283 (Sep 3, 2011)

With my marriage now less than three months away and making plans to move with my husband to be to his job in Hibbing, MN I am really wondering how I will keep up with my horsey habits in the land of 10,000 lakes
So here is my question for the day: What is the best way to move a horse? Would using family or a professional to bring her up north be best?


----------

